# Salvage Operations OOC Thread



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

Malvoisin is starting the Savage Tide Campaign soon, and I thought a synergetic game might help flesh out the town that he will be using. It would also give me a chance to try and do a short and simple game here as well.

The module is from Dungeon 123 and while I will toughen up some things, it will be pretty much straight from magazine. Since Sasserine will be the setting, I will open this up for six 1st/2nd level chars who are in the town in some capacity.

So if you have old chars that could work in a quick sea game, dust them off and let them see daylight again.

Char gen:

28pt char buy
Max starting wealth at level
Most all books are accepted for race and class, but with the shortness of the game complex chars might feel disappointed

The sooner I get six solid chars, the sooner we can start and see what happens.

1)Hafrogman - Dwarven Fighter
2) Watus - Human Cleric
3) Land Outcast - Human Sorc
4) Voadam - Human Acrobatic themed combatant
5) Stonegod- Dragon Shaman


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wanted to add that this game is open to everyone, not just those who are interested in the Savage Tide game.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

The setting for the STAP is going to be Sasserine, FYI (mentioned in the SCAP). Don't konw what other info is available.

Of course, starting at second, we'll need totally different characters.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The setting for the STAP is going to be Sasserine, FYI (mentioned in the SCAP). Don't konw what other info is available.
> 
> Of course, starting at second, we'll need totally different characters.




Then Sasserine it is, and I figured everyone has a char or two in the closet with games folding and some submissions not picked up. I could do this at lvl 1 also, but figured I would go with what was in the magazine as the recommended level.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Well... I know I can enter with the same character... Battle Sorcerer... k?

[sblock=Nicolai]Nicolai was murdered... or so... well, actually he wasn't, and better Cptn. Segrob and his pirates be certain that Nicolai be cold dead.

At the age of ten Nicolai entered under the service of a travelling merchant as cabin boy. He had always been apt for magic, it just wan't useful for him, at all; given that perspective, Nicolai trained to serve as an aide and scribe than other thing, he was kept around because he was just taken a liking of...

Yet he was unsatisfied. He wasn't born ambitious, sons of fishermen rarely are... But being a cabin boy for a succesful merciless merchant taught him ambition, taught him delicious power, about seizing every opportunity...

_The storm, wonderful house of lightning, all those who dare happen upon you have to bow humbly, be them merchants, princes, or pirates.
The rain, thousands of bolts coming down to caress the ladies of the sea.
I will live the storm_

Enchanted and enthralled he always took upon watch during storms.
_Opportunities:_ so he handed in the planned journey to Cptn. Segrob and so he joined his crew
_Ambition:_ he had realized that where he was he wouldn't rise, so he moved to adquire power...
_Power:_ As Cptn. Segrob had power over him when he tried to move the crew of The Serpent onto mutiny.

After being marooned and returning through misterious means to the ports, after meeting once again the crew of The Serpent, after they thought to have left him dead, floating in the docks on that stormy night...
Nicolai moved under the guise of an old one-eyed beggar until he reached an inland town where he discarded the disguise... the tatoos on his forearms hidden by helpful leather bracers.

He no more knew what he though of pirates and pirate hunters, he no more knew what tho think about naval fleets and merchants. The question was: did he ever knew?

Now it was the time, inland he wouldn't have opportunity to sell his skills as sailor, but as warrior and mage... as a mage who breathed ozone from lighting strikes... 

_After getting the power I -Nicolai- need, The Serpent will no more be caressed by storms; the lighting, blinding, burning rejection will see to them to be under the waves!

And only then shall I rise over the waves... but I must learn patience... untill then..._



Basically he is still a young man who doesn't know what to belive, by the time being what drives him is vengance, but aside from that he is empty, he's never had anyone on his side... he's still got much land and sea to see...[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Land Outcast: Stat him up and pick the level 1st or 2nd, and we will go from there. I will move you into slot #4 as the arcane guy.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Most all books are accepted for race and class, but with the shortness of the game complex chars might feel disappointed




Including d20/OGL?

I'm interested.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Including d20/OGL?
> 
> I'm interested.




I meant Complete Races and Complete "x" class books, Stormwrack, and other books like that.

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I meant Complete Races and Complete "x" class books, Stormwrack, and other books like that.
> 
> What did you have in mind?




Fantasy Flight Games' Cityworks has an acrobat class, basically a western flavor non mystical monk (tumbles and speed concept). d8 HD, 4 skill points, 3/4 BAB, and strong reflexes. 4d4 x10 gp. Level 1 has free TWF with quarterstaff, some staff/acrobat skill synergies, a +1 bonus to flanking attacks (shared with allied flanker), the ability to change directions while charging, and +1 AC. Level 2 gives uncanny dodge.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Fantasy Flight Games' Cityworks has an acrobat class, basically a western flavor non mystical monk (tumbles and speed concept). d8 HD, 4 skill points, 3/4 BAB, and strong reflexes. 4d4 x10 gp. Level 1 has free TWF with quarterstaff, some staff/acrobat skill synergies, a +1 bonus to flanking attacks (shared with allied flanker), the ability to change directions while charging, and +1 AC. Level 2 gives uncanny dodge.




Sounds alright to me. Go ahead and work him up and I will put you in one of the two extra slots. Just have a little bit of why he is in the coastal town with skills like that..


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Second story burglar who relies upon speed instead of sneak attacks and trap springing, coming up.

Skills... balance, climb, jump, tumble. Will work out the rest.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you want a 1st or second level character?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Just saw the Stormcaster in Stormwrack... I'm going Sorcerer 2 instead...*
[sblock=Nicolai, Storm Mage (unfinished)]
*Male Human Sorcerer 2*
CN Medium humanoid
*Init:* +2; 
*Senses:* Listen -1, Spot -1, Search +0 
*Languages:* Common
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC*:
12 [+2 Dex], touch 12, flat-footed 10
*HD:* 2d4+2 (hp 9)
*Resist:* 
Fort +1 [+0 Sorc, +1 Con]
Ref +5 [+3 Sorc, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+3 Sorc, -1 Wis]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* Spear +1 melee (1d8)
*Ranged:* Ray +3 Ranged Touch
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +1; Grp: +1 [+1 Bab, +0 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
Metamagic Specialist, Spells
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 10 (02), Dex 14 (06), Con 13 (05), Int 10 (02), Wis 08 (00), Cha 16 (13)
*Feats:* Energy Substitution (Electricity), [Human]
*Skills:*
Bluff +8 [5 ranks, +3 Cha]
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 [5 ranks]
Knowledge (Nature) +2 [5 crosclass ranks]
*Possessions:*
Spear, Dagger

Backpack, Bandoleer, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Sack(x2), Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin, Traveler’s outfit, Torch (x5)[/sblock]
*Plus, 28 point buy is... restrictive:
the original char would be dependant upon Cha, Con, Dex (if not also Str), which would be a problem with 28 point buy... so Sorcerer is the way to go.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you want a 1st or second level character?




Your pick. 2nd is fine, but if you want to be someone more green than the others I am fine with that as well.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Land Outcast: Are you going with the same history, or altering it for the new concept? Otherwise looks good to me after you get the feats picked out.

Due to the short nature of this outing, I think 28pts will still let people do what they need to do. If this was going to be a longer thing, I would most likely use a higher point buy.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll just wipe out the "warrior and able seaman" thing, he just helped his master in daily chores, more as an aide and scribe than other thing, he was kept around because he was just taken a liking of...

He was taken into the pirate ship because of well... he gave them the other ship, and also he was something of an imposing person, which gained him a liking (until he tried the mutiny thing...) as member of the crew.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll just wipe out the "warrior and able seaman" thing, he just helped his master in daily chores, more as an aide and scribe than other thing, he was kept around because he was just taken a liking of...
> 
> He was taken into the pirate ship because of well... he gave them the other ship, and also he was something of an imposing person, which gained him a liking (until he tried the mutiny thing...) as member of the crew.




Works for me and with him needing the work it plays in nicely with the sharp gleaming plot hook  that will be coming your way after the others get selected.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorcerer variant in PHII?
Swapping familiar for not-increasing casting time of metamagicked spells?


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Sorcerer variant in PHII?
> Swapping familiar for not-increasing casting time of metamagicked spells?




I don't have a problem with it, but at second level would that really be useful?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

At second level if I went the "useful" route I'd take:
Combat Casting
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Bluff (5 ranks)
Concentration (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana) 5 ranks

If you'd rather have me go that way, know I have no problem, just was planning the character "as if" it was the exact same character as for the Savage Tide.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Then go with the "as if" if helps you stay more focused on how he will be in the other game if you get picked up for it. I hope he doesn't mind me doing a sort of tune-up game based off of what he plans to do with you all.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, oh. Now I can suggest my Dragon Shaman I wanted to in the last game (but someone beat me too it. ) Could be extra or melee depending on the build (probably melee/extraish?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Then go with the "as if" if helps you stay more focused on how he will be in the other game if you get picked up for it. I hope he doesn't mind me doing a sort of tune-up game based off of what he plans to do with you all.




Nope, I don't mind!


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, oh. Now I can suggest my Dragon Shaman I wanted to in the last game (but someone beat me too it. ) Could be extra or melee depending on the build (probably melee/extraish?)




I will put you in for the extra build, but if nobody suggests a stronger fighter type, then it will be yours.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't mind!




Nice. So we are at half strength and could be at 3/4 if you wanted to make one up to go through this with them.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Please put the finished chars in the RG Thread.

Three down and three to go.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Nice. So we are at half strength and could be at 3/4 if you wanted to make one up to go through this with them.




I appreciate the offer, but I'm not sure I have the time right now. I think I better just focus on DMing my current Shackled City game, and prepping for Savage Tide! Thanks, though.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I appreciate the offer, but I'm not sure I have the time right now. I think I better just focus on DMing my current Shackled City game, and prepping for Savage Tide! Thanks, though.




I understand, but wanted to make sure you knew the offer was there if you wanted it. If you wanted to run this one with the STAP, I can always look for a different one to run in the town with no trouble also.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

Bruce Selya, level 2 human Acrobat

Str 14
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 10
HP 16
AC 16 (+2 armor, +3 dex, +1 acrobat) touch 14, ff 12 (+1 dodge, +4 mobility)
Attacks +3 quarterstaff 1d6+3 bludgeoning (+3 attack when flanking) or
Light crossbow +4 1d8x3
dagger +4 1d4+2 thrown
Full attack +1/+1 d6+2/d6+1 quarterstaff twf

F +2, R +6, W -
Uncanny dodge
Feats: Dodge, Mobility, (TWF w quarterstaff only)
Skills:
Balance +10
Climb +9
Jump +9
Tumble +10
Swim +7

Equipment
Leather Armor
quarterstaff
dagger
light crossbow
quarrels
backpack
broad scarf
dark gray cloak
rope 50'
climbing kit
Cure light wounds potion x 2
Some gold and fenceable knick nacks.

Bruce is an accomplished second story man, used to breaking into buildings from their roofs and stealing valuables while avoiding locks and guards found on the entrances at ground levels. He is quick and able with his quarterstaff and ready to dive into a donnybrook. In fact it was his quick thumping of a popular fellow thieve's guild member after an argument over cards that got him on the first boat out of Greyhawk and into this seaside town. Along the way he made some new friends . . .

Bruce is a black haired olive skinned Oeridian, lately of Greyhawk. When doing his night escapades he covers his face with a scarf.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good. Feel free to post him in the RG thread.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

posted.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks. 

Hopefully there will be three more people interested and we can get this going soon.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't anticipate it taking long but if you wanted more exposure post a note in jdvn1's sticky thread about recruiting games.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

Since someone beat me to the Dragon Shaman (Stonegod:    )  I will present

Kerwick Luckstone, Dwarven Fighter 2.
An impulsive but indomitably cheerful dwarf.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Since someone beat me to the Dragon Shaman (Stonegod:    )  I will present
> 
> Kerwick Luckstone, Dwarven Fighter 2.
> An impulsive but indomitably cheerful dwarf.




Melee spot is yours. I will edit the first post accordingly.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 7, 2006)

For your approval.

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Kerwick Luckstone
[B]Class:[/B]      Fighter
[B]Race:[/B]       Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (4'1", 170 lb)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Chaotic Good     

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    2     [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B]  8 -1  (0p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +2     [B]HP:[/B] 24 (2d10+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p. +2)  [B]Grapple:[/B] +4
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1  (0p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    -1
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (10p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 13              10     +4     +0     -1   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B]  9
[B]Flat:[/B]  13

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +7              +3    +4   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   -1              +0    -1   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  -1              +0    -1   +0


[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Greataxe            +5    1d12+3    20/x3


[B]Languages:[/B]
Common
Dwarven
     

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 60'
Stonecutting
Weapon Familiarity
Stability
+2 Save vs. Poison, Spells/Spell-like Effects
+1 Attack Orcs, Goblinoids
+4 Dodge Giants
+2 Appraise Stone, Metal
+2 Craft Stone, Metal


[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Focus: Greataxe [1st]
Power Attack [Fighter 1]
Cleave [Fighter 2]


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2

[B]Skills:                 Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Climb +3                 2     +2
Diplomacy +3             1cc   +2
Gather Information +3    1cc   +2
Jump -3                  2     +2     -6
Profession: Sailor +0    1cc   -1


Armor Check Penalty: -1


[B]Equipment:                   Cost  Weight[/B]
Belt Pouch (2)                2gp     1lb
Rations (2 days)              1gp     2lb
Waterskin                     1gp     4lb
Whetstone                     2cp     1lb

Potion: Cure Light (3)      150gp     -lb
Potion: Magic Weapon (3)    150gp     -lb

MW Greataxe                 320gp    12lb
MW Chain Shirt              250gp    25lb               

                     Total  189.02

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 45lb / 58lb light load
[B]Money:[/B] 25 gp 9 sp 8 cp
```
[/sblock][sblock=Background]High in the mountains, far insland, there is a remote clan of deeply religious and xenophobic dwarves.  Locked off from the rest of the world, they follow the ancient laws and rituals in absolute obediance.  Greatest amongst them is their high priest, Huric Ironstone.  He is a rigid dwarf of deep convictions, and conviced of the utter evil of the outside world.

His son is a complete failure as a dwarf.  Personable, optimistic and possessed of boundless curiosity, Kerwick left the remote mountain range as soon as he could to go and experience the rest of the world.  Outside he discovered a world of infinite complexity and surpassing beauty, far more than he could ever imagine.  Finally convinced of his father's insanity, Kerwick abandoned everything from his past and renamed himself Luckstone.  For where his father had a heart of iron, Kerwick preferred to rely on something more interesting.

Kerwick made friends easily in his travels, and saw much, but he always wanted to see what was next.  Eventually he took up with a merchant vessel, sailing the wide seas and discovering even more and exciting things.  Today he finds himself standing on the docks, with a handful of possessions to his name and a spring in his step.  Having recently left his position as a sailor. . . er . . . that is to say, been thrown off the boat . . . violently . . . (honestly, it was all a misunderstanding . . . how was he to know that she was the captain's daughter?) . . . he is free of all demands and obiligations and ready for his next adventure.[/sblock][sblock=Description]Kerwick is a bright-eyed, handsome, young dwarf.  Brilliant red hair and a shiny beard with sparkling green eyes.  He dresses simply, as a traveler with few possessions to his name.  His only weapon is the large axe slung over his shoulder, the only truly dwarven thing about him.  He is outgoing, making new friends easily, but also somewhat careless and that occasionally offends people.  But he's always ready to make it up to them again.[/sblock]

Should be an interesting character to play. . . for a one shot.
Lord knows he'd never survive an extended campaign . . .

"Hey, those tentacle things on your face are REALLY interesting looking.  What do you use them for . . . I'm sorry I seem to have forgotten your name.  Illy Thid, was it?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I understand, but wanted to make sure you knew the offer was there if you wanted it. If you wanted to run this one with the STAP, I can always look for a different one to run in the town with no trouble also.




I'm sure that the Savage Tide will have more than enough adventuring goodness to satisfy!    There should be no need for me to dip into any of the material from Salvage Op.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Hafrogman: Kerwick looks good, put him in the RG thread and lock him in place.

Malvoisin: True enough, but you never know when you might need that extra XP to squeeze in. Granted this is more of a worry for table top games than this form..


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

I changed the listing to see if I can draw in a divine caster for the group. I am willing to go with a party of five if you all are, so we can get rolling.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't get my PHBII until Weds eve, so I'll post to the RG thread then (on travel, so its a good bit away).


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I can't get my PHBII until Weds eve, so I'll post to the RG thread then (on travel, so its a good bit away).




No problem. I will also let everyone know I will be on the road over the weekend also, so there will be a slight pause there. I am fine with you doing a physical description and rough outline if you are okay with that.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2006)

I will throw my hat in. I have a Divine Caster in mind. Give me a bit to whip up a character sheet.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Now that the group has the divine, I have taken down the recruiting sign and will work on getting the first post ready for this afternoon.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2006)

This in Greyhawk? I need a Pantheon to pick a Deity.

Class is going to be Cleric.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Greyhawk setting, but open to any reasonable deity choice. The adventure will be in a seafaring town, but any choice is open.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2006)

*Beta Build*

*Asad eb Nabil*

Male Human Cleric 2 of Al'Akbar 
Demigod of Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, Duty
Lawful Neutral
Representing H4H


Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 10 (+0) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 15 (+2) 
Charisma 12 (+1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 3" 
Weight: 190 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Black; Wavy; Light Beard 



Domains: 
*Community Domain*
Granted Powers: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability once per day. Gain +2 bonus on Diplomacy checks.

*Healing Domain*
Granted Powers: Can cast healing spells at +1 caster level.


Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]


Total Hit Points: 17

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [studded] +2 [heavy wooden] 

Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed: 15
Initiative modifier: +0 = +0 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +4 = 3 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +1 = 1 [base]  
Grapple check: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]  


Light load:58 lb. or less
Medium load:59-116 lb.
Heavy load:117-175 lb.
Lift over head:175 lb.
Lift off ground:350 lb.
Push or drag:875 lb.











Languages: Common, One Open


Studded armor [light; +3 AC; max dex +5; check penalty -1; 20 lb.] 

Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 5; hp 15; 10 lb.] 


Feats:

*Augment Healing*
Type: General
Source: Complete Divine 
Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast.
Prerequisite: Heal 4 ranks
Benefit: Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast.
For example, a 1st-level cleric with this feat casting cure light wounds would restore 1d8+3 hp. An 8th-level cleric with the Healing domain and this feat casting cure moderate wounds would restore 2d8+13 hp (9 for his caster level including the +1 caster level bonus for the Healing domain, + 4 for the feat). A 13th-level druid casting heal would restore 144 hp (130 for her caster level + 11, for the feat, since heal is a 7th-level druid spell).

*Sacred Healing*
Type: Divine
Sources: Player's Handbook II
Complete Divine 
You can channel divine energy to aid in your efforts to tend to a comrade's injuries, sickness, or other conditions.
Prerequisite: Ability to turn undead.
Benefit: As a swift action, you can expend a turn undead attempt no augment your ability to tend to the wounds of others. You gain a +5 bonus on Heal checks and a +2 bonus per die on the damage healed by any conjuration (healing) spells you cast. This benefit lasts until the end of your current turn.



Skills
Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* -2 =  +0  -2 
Bluff Cha 1 =  +1   
Climb Str* 0 =  +2  -2 
Concentration Con 6 =  +1 +5  
Craft_1 Int 1 =  +1    
Diplomacy Cha 8 =  +1 +5 +2 
Disguise Cha 1 =  +1   
Escape Artist Dex* -2 =  +0 -2  
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha 1 =  +1   
Heal Wis 9 =  +2 +5 +2 
Hide Dex* -2 =  +0  -2 
Intimidate Cha 1 =  +1   
Jump Str* 0 =  +2  -2
Knowledge (religion) Int 6 =  +1 +5  
Listen Wis 2 =  +2   
Move Silently Dex* -2 =  +0  -2 
Perform_1 Cha 1 =  +1     
Ride Dex 0 =  +0   
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis 2 =  +2   
Spot Wis 2 =  +2   
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** -2 =  +2  -4
Use Rope Dex 0 =  +0   


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.


Zero-level Cleric spells: 4 per day



First-level Cleric spells: 3 (2+1) per day +1 from a domain:




Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Cleric

Alignment Aura

Spontaneous Casting (heal)

Turn Undead (4x/day)

High wisdom gains bonus spells daily

Domain choices give additional abilities


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Cleric 8  
Level 2: Cleric 7 


Equipment: TBA


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks good so far, once you get his sheet finalized and a rough background which brings him to Sasserine, go ahead and post him in the RG.

Out of curiousity, which book is Al'Akbar from and would he be okay with his servant taking the gleaming plot hook job for no other reason than just needing the coins?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2006)

He is a very obscure deity worshipped by the Baklunish. He is  Lawful Good but I don't see anything in his credo that would be against honest mercenary work.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh and I believe he was originally referenced in the original OD&D DMG back in '79.
The _Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar_

Most stuff you can find about him knowadays is in Living Greyhawk webpages.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool..he just sounded like a desert named deity and I was interested about what brought him out to see the waterlands.

But if he is comfortable with honest coin, then so am I and the plot hook..


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

If anyone ever needs to send anything my way off the boards, my game addy is tonks123(at)gmail.com.

Feel free to use it anytime there is a question/concern.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

IC Thread is up and ready for action. As combat _shouldn't_ happen until after all the chars are up and posted, I felt it was fine to start establishing everything.

So post when ready.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

Possible delay of me until friday... 

RL sucks... my free time


----------



## Tonks (Aug 9, 2006)

Land Outcast:

I understand. I was just trying to get it going before I hit the road on Sat and will not be able to post over the weekend. Looking forward to your post whenever you can put it in and it will give the others more time to do the bar scene if they wish also.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

Back in town now and will flush out mysterious Dragon shaman forthwith.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

Idea: link the OOC thread to the 1st post of the IC thread?


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Can do...I will add a sblock at the bottom for it.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Alin, dragon shaman, posted.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good. Feel free to post in the IC thread when you are ready..


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Who would have thought one line could spark three other's opening responses? Great job!

While we wait for H4H, please feel free to keep the bar scene rolling. Once he posts I will move things forward, but wanted to give him a little more time before advancing things on him.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 12, 2006)

I am going to put calling Hero4Hire on the title thread to see if that catches his eye, if he hasn't posted by the time I regain internet connection I am going to assume that the game wasn't to his liking.

I will be gone all day Saturday, but will have connection again sometime on Sun.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2006)

Dangit! I am sorry guys. I am going to have to drop. I thought I would have more time.

It wasnt that the game wasnt to my liking Id really like to play.  But I dont think I can keep up a consistent post rate.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 13, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dangit! I am sorry guys. I am going to have to drop. I thought I would have more time.
> 
> It wasnt that the game wasnt to my liking Id really like to play.  But I dont think I can keep up a consistent post rate.




Thank you for letting me know H4H and if the schedule changes, please know you are always welcome.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 13, 2006)

Due to H4H's dropping, there is still a slot open if any of you can think of someone who might want that position.

I will wait until Monday before moving the game further to give Voadam and hafrogman a chance to put in their actions as well.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Due to H4H's dropping, there is still a slot open if any of you can think of someone who might want that position.
> 
> I will wait until Monday before moving the game further to give Voadam and hafrogman a chance to put in their actions as well.



I'd change the thread topic to "Recruiting" then and add the notice to the first post (which is what new recruits would read first )


----------



## Watus (Aug 14, 2006)

How about a Scout / Cleric of Fharlanghn with domains of Travel and Weather?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Watus said:
			
		

> How about a Scout / Cleric of Fharlanghn with domains of Travel and Weather?



1 level of each, I'm supposing as we are a lowly second.


----------



## Watus (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, yeah.  The Scout level is mostly about acquiring some sailor-type skills, but I expect that as he advanced he would take another level periodically to keep them up - and to keep himself from falling off the deck.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

If the group is okay with the hit to the healing, then I am okay with it as well. Go ahead and draw him up and we can go from there...


----------



## Watus (Aug 15, 2006)

After giving it some thought, I decided to take the character in a slightly different (and more traditional) direction.  As much as I dislike the limitations of the cleric's class skills and lack of skill points, I just can't bring myself to multiclass a spellcaster at such a low level.

The history and equipment list is still in process, but as it seems the group could use the timely appearance of a cleric, I'm posting what I have.

*Kelvad Ebek:* Male Human Clr2
Medium Humanoid (Human)
*HD* 2d8+2; hp 15;
*Init* +0; Spd 20 ft/x4

*AC* 16 (+4 armor, +2 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Base Atk/Grapple* +1/+1
*Full Atk*
 +1 One-handed  (1d8;20/x2, Heavy Mace)
 +1 One-handed (1d4;19-20/x2, Dagger)
 +1 Thrown  (1d4;19-20/x2, Dagger(Thrown))

*SA&SQ* Spontaneous Casting, Restricted Spells, Turn Undead(Su)

*Saves* Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +5
*Abilities* Str 10(+0), Dex 10(+0), Con 12(+1), Int 12(+1), Wis 14(+2), Cha 16(+3)

*Alignment* NG
*Diety* Fharlanghn
*Domains* Travel and Weather

*Skills:*
Concentration +3 (2 ranks, +1 Con)
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks, +3 Cha)
Heal +6 (4 ranks, +2 Wis)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Spellcraft +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Survival +6 (4 ranks, +2 Wis)

*Feats:* Empower Spell, Divine Metamagic (Empower Spell)

*Spontaneous Casting:* Can spontaneously cast cure spells, by sacrificing a pre-prepared spell of equal or higher level.
*Restricted Spells:* cannot cast Evil spells.
*Turn Undead(Su):* Can turn undead 6 times per day. A turning check is made on 1d20+3; turning damage is equal to 2d6+5 on a successful check.

*Prepared Spells:* (DC: 10 + 2 + spell lvl.)
0 - Detect Magic, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink
1 - Obscuring Mist (d), Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith

*Equipment:* 900 gp starting
Heavy Mace (12 gp, 8 lb.)
Heavy Wooden Shield (7 gp, 10 lb.)
Chain Shirt (100 gp, 25 lb.)

*Appearance & Personality:*

Kevlad is tall, blonde, and deeply tanned.  His shaggy hair, cleft chin and blue eyes are the sort that tend to inspire impure thoughts, and while he certainly enjoys the attention, he does not - generally - take advantage.

*History:*

He is an inveterate wanderer, as is appropriate for one of his faith and vocation, and has seen much more of Oerik than one would assume given his age.  As a rule, he does not stay in one place for very long.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 15, 2006)

Watus: Go ahead and post the char in the RG thread and when you are ready feel free to post in the IC thread.

Now that our party is complete, we can go forward with the real game not just the stage setter..

Also could you please add in his languages for me?


----------



## Tonks (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know a new move will be up over the weekend. Work has been busy so I haven't had much free time. Sorry about this, but I will try to make up for it with a nice token award of 1 million space bucks. Sound fair?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know a new move will be up over the weekend. Work has been busy so I haven't had much free time. Sorry about this, but I will try to make up for it with a nice token award of 1 million space bucks. Sound fair?



Can I trade them in for valuable prizes? Like XP?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

> Can I trade them in for valuable prizes? Like XP?




XP? NAY!

...

Can I trade them for Phantom Brownies?


----------



## Watus (Aug 17, 2006)

Mmmmmm.... phantom brownies!
</homer>


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry again for the delay and while the little scene was there to get you guys to meet, I promise that I am not trying to turn you all into CSI: Greyhawk. Although it may lead to a follow through adventure if you all want to keep going after the first is done.

Although Kelvard and Bruce were the main people in the post, everyone feel free to post on either of the two things, but going back in the room won't be happening with all of the guards in there.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 24, 2006)

Land: I know that this may not go too long, depending on you and the others, but would you like to get those feats in for Nicolai...

Energy Sub can be taken at 3rd, but that means you still have two feats to pick.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

Can you say: "Dammit!"?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Sorry again for the delay and while the little scene was there to get you guys to meet, I promise that I am not trying to turn you all into CSI: Greyhawk. Although it may lead to a follow through adventure if you all want to keep going after the first is done.
> 
> Although Kelvard and Bruce were the main people in the post, everyone feel free to post on either of the two things, but going back in the room won't be happening with all of the guards in there.




I enjoy CSI D&D.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 24, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, you can have Eschew Materials for free, but it won't count for the Metamagic feat requirement..


----------



## Tonks (Aug 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I enjoy CSI D&D.




Then the potential follow-up will fit in nicely to that thought...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Can you say: "Dammit!"?



Didn't we just have this conversation somewhere else?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

*That's why I took Sudden Widen


----------



## Tonks (Aug 24, 2006)

If you want to take the same two feats for this game as well, feel free and since you will be playing him in Mal's game if we do press on and you, or anyone else wants to switch PCs, we can cross that bridge then.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the free feat...  

Then, what do you think about this:
*Air Bloodline:* Extra spells known: lvl 1-Obscuring Mist, lvl 2-Gust of Wind, lvl 3-Wind Wall, lvl 4-Shout, lvl 5-Telkekinesis, lvl 6-Control Winds, lvl 8-Ethereal Jaunt, lvl 9-Freedom. Cannot learn or cast [Earth] spells.

Feat in DC 1

Comment: I'll have to see how to differentiate strongly both Nicolais   ... well... actually it depends... how long will this run? (if it is a long run, I'll have them as two markedly different characters, couldn't stand playing the same char in two games... now, if this is not _that_ long, then I'll play them similar, so as to create comments or stories to tell of their "past"  )

EDIT: was writting while you posted


----------



## Watus (Aug 31, 2006)

It looks like both Tonks and Land Outcast have been hamstrung by some network wonkiness:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172873

FYI.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

I am able to get on the boards after changing hotels to one closer to the airport. I will try to get caught up now and do apologize for getting zapped like that.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

XP Update: Pencil in 300 XP for the opening scene and good RP thus far. Also for sticking with me and not thinking I had bagged out on you guys.


----------



## Watus (Sep 1, 2006)

This may have been covered elsewhere, but we started with 1000... is that right?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup, 2nd level.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

You are correct sir.

Also I hope you don't mind me adding in a little color text by calling Kelvad a Walker. I just thought it would be a good mesh with the deity he worships.


----------



## Watus (Sep 1, 2006)

Right.  I just wanted to make sure that we hadn't started in the _middle_ of 2nd level to, say, allow for scribing of scrolls and such.

And no, I don't mind.  I quite like the sound of it.  Makes him sound more like Chuck Norris, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

*L* Oh the joys of Chuck Norris comments...

I didn't know if Kelvad had his symbol or out, or I would have adjusted things a little differently when he spoke to you. As it stands now, all he knows is that one of you is clergy, maybe two by Vartheg's impression, but not who the person(s) are.


----------



## Watus (Sep 1, 2006)

If you can see Chuck Norris, he can see you. If you can’t see Chuck Norris, you are only seconds away from death.

Anyway, I figure Kelvad's got the symbol sewn onto his vest, sorta like this: http://www.nyrond.org/turbine/deity-show?deity=Fharlanghn.  Like a sherrif's badge.  Or a certain Texas Ranger.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet deal...I just got in from the airport and besides a minor case of jet lag, I survived the return okay. Home access is working like a champ also, so look for a post in about an hour or so.

I will modify the reactions accordingly from here on out once he "sees" the symbol.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!


----------



## Tonks (Sep 18, 2006)

Glad to see you back!!!

Hop on in at any time and backfill as much/little as you would like. I will wait until tomorrow morning to move this one in case anyone wants to throw something else in before leaving the ship.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

Voadam and hafrogman: Were Bruce and Kerwick doing anything after coming up, or just getting adjusted as the others spread out and then _*poof*_ the spell was cast? Just wanted to make that I wasn't cheating you out of any Search/Spot checks.

Edit: To keep things moving, I will assume they were both within ear shot and heard what the others were doing.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 20, 2006)

Nah, I hadn't planned anything for Kerwick to do.  He might not think flinging energy on the ship is the best idea, and spiders are cool, but he's not going to object.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

> OOC: Alin's draconic aura will give anyone near by DR 1/-




Er... am I right if I understand that that means we are impervious to swarm damage?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

My thoughts on swarms: While I know in the MM it says that swarms are immune to singular combat spells, I am house ruling here some. It doesn't make any sense to me that the orb wouldn't be able to effect a mass of the swarm. I am taking away the +50% bonus to damage though to balance the effect out.

I hope my bending of these rules do not offend anyone too greatly.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Er... am I right if I understand that that means we are impervious to swarm damage?




If you are inside a threatened square at the end of its turn, you take 1d6 pts of damage pretty much automatically. So the DR 1/ would save you from the minor damage and lessen the other effects. Its normal attack is still subject to AC and other factors.

At least, that is the way I am reading it.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

> If you are inside a threatened square at the end of its turn, you take 1d6 pts of damage pretty much automatically.




then I'll edit Nicolai's actions...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Put a simple map up, stole it from Mal, to help show how things look at the end/very beginning of Sp1/Rd1.

Please let me know if I grossly misplaced the chars and I will edit it from there.


----------



## Watus (Sep 21, 2006)

Umm... Kelved, ummm... lights a candle?

Crap, I got nothin'.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Put a simple map up, *stole it from Mal*, to help show how things look at the end/very beginning of Sp1/Rd1.
> 
> Please let me know if I grossly misplaced the chars and I will edit it from there.




Thief!

j/k


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Thief!
> 
> j/k




Mal: At least I cared enough to steal from the best...

All: Does the alchemist fire get thrown now, or does the suggestion of lighting the torches carry for most in round 1?

While I will allow it, I know not many people updated their sheets to actually "grab" any of them, but I will let this retcon go for the initial phase.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Mal: At least I cared enough to steal from the best...
> 
> All: Does the alchemist fire get thrown now, or does the suggestion of lighting the torches carry for most in round 1?
> 
> While I will allow it, I know not many people updated their sheets to actually "grab" any of them, but I will let this retcon go for the initial phase.



Alin didn't get any torches as he has an _everburning torch_. There is no IC reason he would get any, so it would be only OCC. If the alchemist's is going to burn down the boat, I have not problem OCC "getting" torches.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

While I have no problem with you throwing the fire, I just wanted to see which course you would prefer. There are many ways to scuttle a ship, Aubreck just picked fire for his method.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> While I have no problem with you throwing the fire, I just wanted to see which course you would prefer. There are many ways to scuttle a ship, Aubreck just picked fire for his method.



I can take some torches then.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Rog...update your sheet accordingly and let me know how many you took. I will assume then for Rd 1 you light up and prepare to go in Rd 2.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Rog...update your sheet accordingly and let me know how many you took. I will assume then for Rd 1 you light up and prepare to go in Rd 2.



Yup.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Rd 1 is up. I took some assumptions like readying actions and what not, so I do apologize if it wasn't quite what you envisioned your chars doing. I promise my style may look unorthodox, but I will always keep it fair on both sides.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Two things:

1) Ups, my ranged touch is not +2, it's +3   

2) Touch Attack 14 did not hit? you sure?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Two things:
> 
> 1) Ups, my ranged touch is not +2, it's +3
> 
> 2) Touch Attack 14 did not hit? you sure?




As much as I would love to bend the rules and have you guys steam roll through the first encounter, you only caught them flat footed once. Now that the swarm is rolling you need a little higher than a 14 to hit them. I am sure you guys will do fine though in RD2.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm, I was looking over the spider swarm.  Not something I'd normally do in the middle of a combat, but I was curious.

Does anyone else find it odd that it's completely immune to weapon damage, but I can find nowhere that says it's immune to bullrush?  Herding spiders     Never says anything about grapple either, but sadly they don't seem to have a grapple check.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I was looking over the spider swarm.  Not something I'd normally do in the middle of a combat, but I was curious.
> 
> Does anyone else find it odd that it's completely immune to weapon damage, but I can find nowhere that says it's immune to bullrush?  Herding spiders     Never says anything about grapple either, but sadly they don't seem to have a grapple check.



See general swarm traits:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A swarm has no clear front or back and no discernable anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. A swarm made up of Tiny creatures takes half damage from slashing and piercing weapons. A swarm composed of Fine or Diminutive creatures is immune to all weapon damage. Reducing a swarm to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. Swarms are never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, *they cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and they cannot grapple an opponent.*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah, I was just looking at swarm.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/swarm.htm

Pity.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 23, 2006)

To keep the combat moving, I am going to assume that Voadam and Watus would have had their chars continue to attack. Post will be up shortly.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry for my tardiness...had to finish a term paper and work wasn't exactly keen on me doing it during their time. I will get a post up later tonight if everyone is ready to press forward.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Just so I will know, who was the first one down? I know that three of you opted to get down quickly, just innocently curious on who the first person was..


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Just so I will know, who was the first one down? I know that three of you opted to get down quickly, just innocently curious on who the first person was..



It'd probably be a race between Alin and Nicolai... so, lets say Nicolai.   

Alin already stated his intention to go down, and has a high dex mod, so it may be him....


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> It'd probably be a race between Alin and Nicolai... so, lets say Nicolai.
> 
> Alin already stated his intention to go down, and has a high dex mod, so it may be him....




*nod*

Will see if the others agree and we will press on.

Just out of curiousity, you guys do want to press on with this mod right? I know with Mal's game up and running this one isn't nearly as sexy, and I won't take it personally if the majority want to fold.

Just want you guys to have fun is only reason I am asking..


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I'm sexy?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Alin's fun, but things do go a little slow here. I don't know the module, so I don't know the long haul. Depends if people want another update every day thing or something more sedate. I'm fine either way. Call me neutral (not Ishmael, however).


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm enjoying the game.  It isn't quite as sexy as Mal, but then what is?  Sorry if I've seemed less than enthusiastic, but I've been trying to cut back on caffeine lately, and that's cut heavily into the amount of time I spend concious.

Kerwick is very different from Keoni.  I enjoy playing him, even if he'd never survive the Savage Tide.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm still in, even though Bruce looked before leaping down the hold recently full of dozens of big spiders.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 4, 2006)

Just so you guys know, and I will update it better at lunch, these aren't swarm spiders. Just small monstrous ones, so reg weapons will affect them.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm sexy?




I blame Jamie Jacobs.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 4, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I blame Jamie Jacobs.



 And well you should! I'm out of control! Curse you, Dungeon magazine staff!!!!!

(Sorry for hijacking your thread Tonks....)


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll be stepping down, things are getting troublesome in RL... I'll cut loose of this game (another reason is that I'm prefering to go with only one Nicolai).

Luck to you all


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll be stepping down, things are getting troublesome in RL... I'll cut loose of this game (another reason is that I'm prefering to go with only one Nicolai).



Hope things get better and keep you from dropping of the board entirely!

See you elsewhere...


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

> Hope things get better and keep you from dropping of the board entirely!




thanks, and sure I hope so too   

deadlines suck...


----------



## Tonks (Oct 5, 2006)

No problem Land and with Watus not seen since the 28th, I have a feeling that I should accept that while the intention was good, I may not be able to keep this one afloat.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> No problem Land and with Watus not seen since the 28th, I have a feeling that I should accept that while the intention was good, I may not be able to keep this one afloat.



I this official close, then?


----------



## Tonks (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah...I will chalk it up as a learning experience and maybe the next one will be better...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

If you are willing to keep going I'm happy to progress even if half the party falls through rotten timbers or are overwhelmed by spider venom.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 6, 2006)

K...I will work on combat once the others have put their moves up then.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 7, 2006)

Next move will be up this afternoon. Sorry for the delay, but work and school have kept me busy.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------

